# Dvd-rw Dvr-k13



## seher38 (10. April 2006)

AN Sakrischen Gruaß aus München,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, mein Player spielt eine eingelegte Musik Cd problemlos ab. Lege ich dann eine DVD ein ist die Wiedergabe nur verzerrt zu hören, der Film nur mit Verzögerungen am ablaufen. Folgendes habe ich schon versucht ohne Erfolg zu haben. 
Player Power Dvd geladen, fehler bleibt bestehen. Andere Player das gleiche Problem. Treiber für Pioneer zu laden, den gibts nirgends. Firmware für den Player zu laden-nicht gefunden. Software für den Pioneer Player nicht vorhanden. So nun ihr Profis was mache ich nun;-]  :suspekt:


----------

